# Child safety



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 18, 2010)

Where DO you put your child to keep it out of harm's way?


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 18, 2010)

ah ah not a happy camper at all.  I don't know if that can be called keeping her safe looks pretty precarious  ouch if she falls. I hope she gives who ever put her there a good swat.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 18, 2010)

He doesn't look *un*happy... just puzzled... the baby equivalent of "What the...?!!"


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 18, 2010)

exactly lol


----------

